

Why is it so hard to meet new people? - InCommon
http://www.getincommon.com

======
InCommon
There are so many apps which help us connect with people we already know.
InCommon is a new app which helps you to connect with people outside of your
existing circle of friends.

It works by matching you based on your interests and also allows you to search
for different users by interest. The app also features a group chat to enable
you to start groups based on your favourite interests.

InCommon was started because we wanted to build a platform for people to
easily connect with interesting people around you who share the same
interests.

InCommon is free to download and easy to set up your profile using either
Facebook or Google to login in. The app is currently available on the App
Store and on Google Play.

------
Pamar
Afraid you have a typo in your headline ("Meet people with SIMIL _I_ AR
interests").

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/similiar](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/similiar)

